

Is Nathan Myhrovld’s Intellectual Ventures behind the iOS patent troll job? - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/is-nathan-myhrovlds-intellectual-ventures-behind-the-ios-in-app-purchase-patent-troll-job/

======
surfingdino
That can't be true. The guy who publishes scientific papers on the trajectory
of penguin excrement and gets to talk about it at TED couldn't be involved in
this kind of shit, could he?

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
Oh, yes. Intellectual Ventures was founded to game the patent system.

